# Brumen in der Anlage und TV... Netzbrummen?



## Heng (8. April 2011)

Hi wenn ich den PC aus habe, gibt meine Anlage (Teufel CEM) noch so ein brummen aus.
Mein alter Röhren TV brummt/rauscht auch während des Betriebes (liegt vieleicht auch an dem Billig-TV).

Wohne in einem recht altem Haus, früher wurde wohl alles noch nicht so toll verkabelt.

Wenn ich mein PC/Moni etc. (andere Steckdose im Zimmer, aber vieleicht hinter der Wand das selbe Kabel wie TV und Anlage) über den Schalter an der Mehrfachsteckdose auschalte brummt die Anlage noch mehr.

Woran liegt das und wie kann man das beheben?


----------



## Shmendrick (11. April 2011)

Hängt der PC an Anlage dran?

Bzw Verteil bei Möglichkeit doch mal die Geräte auf mehrere Steckdosen bzw Sicherungen.Brummen im TV kann auch ein zeichen sein das das Netzteil über kurz oder lang putt geht.


----------



## Heng (11. April 2011)

Die Geräte sind schon an verschiedenen Steckdosen angeschlossen, da es aber ein altes Haus ist kann ich nicht sagen, ob die Leitungen später in einem und demselben Kabel gehen.


----------



## Shmendrick (11. April 2011)

Was eventuell auch helfen kann ist ne Steckerleiste mit netztfiltern,wobei brummen in der Anlage meistens dran liegen kann wo du die jeweiligen geräte anschließt.Einfach mal Kabel an andere Anschlüße stecken.Ansonsten würde ich dir falls das eigene haus ist zu nem Elektriker raten der mal die leitungen überprüft.

Aso und mit verschiedenen Leitungen meinte ich auf andere Sicherungen zu gehen,vielleicht hängt einfach zuviel auf einer leitung drauf.


----------



## Heng (11. April 2011)

Meinst du sowas?
Das Brummen ist auch ziemlich leise, es stört nur, wenn ich nachts schlafen möchte, sonst ist es eigentlich nicht zu hören.


----------



## korfe (11. April 2011)

Moin!

Das "Brummen" ist meistens ein 50 Hz Brummen,welches entsteht,wenn der Nullleiter nicht an dem richtigen Kontakt anliegt!

Also,alle Geräte abstöpseln,und dann mit dem Fernseher anfangen:Brummt er,Stecker anders rum in die Steckdose, usw.!

Es liegt daran,das am Ende der Hausinstalation der N-Leiter zusammengeführt wird und mit an der Erdung des Hauses verbunden ist!
Ein sogenanntes "Masse"-Problem!


----------



## Heng (11. April 2011)

Ich muss doch nur TV und Anlage testen oder? Wenn der PC, Moni...etc. "falsch" angeschlossen ist, macht doch nix oder?


----------

